# Ramrod wanted!



## mmcdaniel69 (Oct 19, 2011)

In 1981 my parents agreed to buy me a bicycle, all of my friends had BMX bikes, but I had to be different! I spotted a Ramrod for sale out in front of a gas station and had to have it! $80.00. My dad paid the guy $20.00 a payday, which seemed to take forever. I rode the wheels off of it (and broke the forks doin'wheelies) This was by far, my favorite bicycle of all time. I recently started collecting things that I had back then. I'm hoping to find another Ramrod bike, or parts to convert one of the other Murrays (Or were they Westeren Auto?) that shared the same frame. I'd like to buy, or build one to ride. If anyone has one, or can steer me to some parts, I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Oct 20, 2011)

*got one!*



mmcdaniel69 said:


> In 1981 my parents agreed to buy me a bicycle, all of my friends had BMX bikes, but I had to be different! I spotted a Ramrod for sale out in front of a gas station and had to have it! $80.00. My dad paid the guy $20.00 a payday, which seemed to take forever. I rode the wheels off of it (and broke the forks doin'wheelies) This was by far, my favorite bicycle of all time. I recently started collecting things that I had back then. I'm hoping to find another Ramrod bike, or parts to convert one of the other Murrays (Or were they Westeren Auto?) that shared the same frame. I'd like to buy, or build one to ride. If anyone has one, or can steer me to some parts, I sure would appreciate it.




What is your price range?


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 20, 2011)

I have one also if it doesn't work out with sticks and slicks.


----------



## 4406bbl (Aug 23, 2013)

*ramrod*



mmcdaniel69 said:


> In 1981 my parents agreed to buy me a bicycle, all of my friends had BMX bikes, but I had to be different! I spotted a Ramrod for sale out in front of a gas station and had to have it! $80.00. My dad paid the guy $20.00 a payday, which seemed to take forever. I rode the wheels off of it (and broke the forks doin'wheelies) This was by far, my favorite bicycle of all time. I recently started collecting things that I had back then. I'm hoping to find another Ramrod bike, or parts to convert one of the other Murrays (Or were they Westeren Auto?) that shared the same frame. I'd like to buy, or build one to ride. If anyone has one, or can steer me to some parts, I sure would appreciate it.



, 

Got one, I purchased from a Western Auto going out of biz in the early 80s.  It was in various parts bins, but I put together almost all of the parts.  Only thing missing is the springs on the fork (which are inoperable anyway) and the rear reflector.  Planning on giving to grandchild on some future Christmas morning.  Its a very cool rep of that time period.


----------



## 4406bbl (Aug 24, 2013)

*Ramrod*

Did you ever find one?  

Does anyone know where I could find a set of fork springs, a front Western Flyer decal, and/or a rear reflector for a Western Flyer Ramrod?


----------

